# Benzoin



## bubbles1970 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey all,

Does anyone know how to use benzoin resin?  I purchased a small bottle to use with other EO's in soap making.  Do I have to dilute it in water, warm it or just add it to the other eo's straight from the bottle.

Thanks


----------



## pinkduchon (Jan 14, 2009)

When I use it, I just use it straight out of the bottle. I figure the warm oils will soften it up.


----------



## Sonam (Feb 3, 2009)

I had heard of this, is it very effective as a EO fixative?


----------



## carebear (Feb 3, 2009)

proceed with caution - it's a sensitizer and I know at least one woman allergic to it.


----------



## gemini (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the powdered benzoin.  When I add to it to warm soap it turns into gummy lumps.  I only add 1tsp per 24 ounces of soap.  Does anyone know how to stop it from getting lumpy?


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

what does benzoin do in soap?? just fixes scents??


----------



## gemini (Mar 2, 2009)

Im not sure.  I was using Norma Coney's book. She has a lot of rebatch recipes.  It seems to me that the recipes she has that use fresh ingredients like avacado lemon rind etc all call for powdered benzoin.  So I thought it was to preserve the fresh contents in them. But I am told by others that the benzoin does nothing but fix the scents and that benzoin is not all that effective anyway.   So I am not at all sure why we would add it at all since it is a sensitizer.


----------

